# Dual or triple rectifier?



## JStraitiff (Nov 7, 2011)

I am not sure which one of these amps i should get. Im looking at the 3 channel solo heads. Is there a tone difference between the two? Im not sure if i will need the extra 50 watt power difference. Help me out here. thanks.


----------



## Dvaienat (Nov 7, 2011)

Both have the characteristic Recto tone - cut low mids, plenty of upper mids, fizzy highs and a booming low end. Can be dialed loose or tight. The main difference is the headroom. So, the Triple will be a little tighter and more open sounding. The Triple will be marginally louder, but since we're talking valves it is pretty insignificant. All valve amps can be very loud.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

Play both, buy the one you like the best. 

I will say, there's more to the tone of the two than just +/- 50 watts. The Triple has more punch and cuts like a knife, while the Dual tends to be a little fatter sounding with more lows. 

Volume wise, you simply won't hear a difference. The human ear simply isn't acute enough to find one louder than the other overall.


----------



## JStraitiff (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope i can find a triple around to play. From the different videos ive seen, the triple sounds clearer. They are both around the same price so i guess ill just find one to play so i can decide. 

How do you feel about buying used? Is it worth the extra money to buy it new or should i find a good cheaper one? What are your experiences with ebay on amps? Should i wait for a reputable person on here to put one up?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

As long as it's in good shape buying Mesas used is a great option. They're some great folks when it comes to customer service and really stand behind their product. I bought my Single Rec used but they still stayed on the phone with me for nearly two hours trying to troubleshoot an issue (tube related, not the amp's fault).


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 7, 2011)

i like the triple personally. its got some serious punch.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2011)

I use a Triple, personally. Max pretty much has the tonal difference nailed. The extra 50W changes the tone moreso than the volume. I think the Triple sits better in a band mix.


----------



## evilsaint (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## budda (Nov 15, 2011)

Triple.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm all over the dual as long as you have a cool cabinet to match. Its always fun to dial the gain way back and make yourself work for it by playing harder, something i think the dual lends itself to more nicely than the trirec. Triples still rule.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2011)

Definitely go used. You can get some crazy deals right now, hell I sold my dual for $850


----------



## Darkstar124 (Nov 15, 2011)

evilsaint said:


>




I like this video, the demonstrator isn't just play shitty blues licks like every other guitar video that isn't metal related. Its always either honky blues stuff not worth listening to or mindless shred bonanzas in these kinds of videos, its really nice to see him changing it up. He covers more than one (crowded) base.

Even when he plays bluesy stuff, its a little different! I'm gonna check this guy out.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 15, 2011)

Triple. That's what I use.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 16, 2011)

Am I the only one that likes the Dual better?


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 16, 2011)

Triple... 

More rectifiers more fun.


----------



## squid-boy (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm too lazy to make a n-tuple (such as, Quadruple Rectifier), so, here: 
Tuple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 16, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Am I the only one that likes the Dual better?


 Depends what you're playing. The Triple I use seems to have a tendency to be a bit tighter in "modern" mode Channel 3 and 2. I personally use Channel 2 as my main because it sounds a bit thicker which some say the dual is thicker sounding. Now is that true I don't know. I haven't spent much time with duals. But I do know Channel 2 on a triple is nice and tight and thick sounding when pushed with my OD ( ZW by MXR if you're wondering).


----------



## Shaman (Nov 16, 2011)

It depends.

I sold my 3channel Triple Rectifier for a Multi-Watt Dual Rectifier, and I like the Multi-watt Dual more.

My friend had a 3channel Dual the same time I had my 3chan Triple, and out of those two, the Triple did sound a bit more brutal.

So, I go with the multi-watt Dual Recto, but out of the older heads I would get the Triple.


----------



## Chocopuppet (Nov 17, 2011)

evilsaint said:


>




This guy plays John Petrucci and Liquid Tension experiment. Day made.


----------



## ibanezfreak777 (Nov 17, 2011)

there is only a few decibels between 50 100 and 150 watts... so if your leaning towards the triple because of the extra watts then dont bother...

There is a difference between all 3 rectos but in the end your gona get great sounds from all 3..

good luck


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2011)

I disagree, the single rec rocks for hard rock but not metal snd feels like a totally different amp compared to a dual/triple.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2011)

Shaman said:


> It depends.
> 
> I sold my 3channel Triple Rectifier for a Multi-Watt Dual Rectifier, and I like the Multi-watt Dual more.
> 
> ...



The Multi-Watt Dual is a HUGE improvement over the original 3Ch version. The Multi-Watt Triple is even better, IMO.


----------



## Deliverowned (Nov 17, 2011)

Id go with a dual one just cause when I would retube it with Kt88s and then save like 100$ in retubing cost. (2x35 +1 more rectifier).

Maybe im just too poor to own a mesa. I have a fryette tho.


----------



## jdecaire (Nov 17, 2011)

I picked up a Triple Rec used about a year ago, its crazy powerful and packs one hell of a punch. It's definitely the best amp I've owned (comparing it against a JCM 2000, Randall T2, and a Peavey 6505). I would go triple rec unless you can find a 2 channel dual rec...those heads are amazing.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2011)

*MOD EDIT: Keep it to the classifieds and/or PMs. *


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2011)

flint757 said:


> *MOD EDIT: Keep it to the classifieds and/or PMs. *



Sorry about that won't happen again.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 18, 2011)

More watts= more thud. (in this case anyway)
Really becomes more appearent when pushing the volume up and when in a band mix.

With the older 2/3 channel duals you can pull 2 tubes and half your ohms in the case of wanting to use it for practice when kids and/or bitchy wife/neighbors are sleeping, or if your wanting to conserve on tube wear/replacement. I know many say there's not a big volume difference between 50w and 100w (and they are right), but it does make a big difference in lower volume self attenuation.
With the older 2/3 channel triples you are stuck with 150w (damm the awsome luck).


----------

